

IPhone 5 – the Most Leaked iPhone Yet  - RaduTyrsina
http://techpp.com/2012/09/13/iphone-5-most-leaked-iphone/

======
rajupp
The opening line is a killer! Do you remember when Tim Cook said that they are
going to “double down on secrecy”?

~~~
AlexSerban
no

